# Influencing Your Taste



## annemarievdh (8/8/14)

Hi Ladies and gents...

I have a weird question for you...

I have noticed that it depends on what Toothpaste I use what everyting will taste for the rest of the day.

I have noticed this a couple of years ago. Like when I use a sertan toothpaste everyting including my coffee
will taste souwer and if I use another tipe everyting will taste normal.

Since I started Vaping I have noticed that even the E-liquid I vape taste souwer when I use the wrong toothpaste. At the moment I'm vaping 5Pawn Bowdens Mate. 

Has any one els notice this?


----------



## Silver (8/8/14)

Never noticed that @annemarievdh 
Mostly i use similar minty toothpastes but havent really noticed the vaping juices change flavour or become sour depending on my toothpaste.


----------



## Yiannaki (8/8/14)

@annemarievdh I've found that the type of toothpaste affects my taste for an hour or so after I've brushed. Depending on which one I've used, juices will taste different. After that hour is up it's all good for the rest of the day

Strange how you mentioned that it affects you all day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (8/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @annemarievdh I've found that the type of toothpaste affects my taste for an hour or so after I've brushed. Depending on which one I've used, juices will taste different. After that hour is up it's all good for the rest of the day
> 
> Strange how you mentioned that it affects you all day.



Some toothpastes effects were off sooner than others and usually I have to go and brush again. But this one I tried now for a couple of days lasts all day. Will go back to my usual toothpaste tomorrow. 

Its just strange how it effect's and spoils e-liquid's


----------



## Yiannaki (8/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Some toothpastes effects were off sooner than others and usually I have to go and brush again. But this one I tried now for a couple of days lasts all day. Will go back to my usual toothpaste tomorrow.
> 
> Its just strange how it effect's and spoils e-liquid's


Try using it again when you have juices that you don't like loaded. Maybe it will have the reverse effect

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (8/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Try using it again when you have juices that you don't like loaded. Maybe it will have the reverse effect


 
Hahahaha will keep that in mind


----------



## MarkK (8/8/14)

lol @Yiannaki its funny what you say but its probably 100% true lol, @annemarievdh will probably love the juices she used to hate 

This flavours perception thing is still puzzling me every single day lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/8/14)

MarkK said:


> lol @Yiannaki its funny what you say but its probably 100% true lol, @annemarievdh will probably love the juices she used to hate
> 
> This flavours perception thing is still puzzling me every single day lol.


 
Your not alone with the being puzzled

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightfearz (8/8/14)

I went to the Health shop about a week ago to buy my vitamins and stuff, whilst there I felt thirsty, so I bought a "health" drink with now sugar (but obviously sweetened by something). The after taste of whatever they used to sweeten it stuck around and violated my taste and olfactory senses for the rest of the day. Every mouthful of vaper simply tasted like bitter sweetener.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/8/14)

That is so weird

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/8/14)

I have noticed any difference in taste of the juices after brushing.
Any specific toothpastes that does this?
I normally use aquafresh and sometimes colgate.


----------



## annemarievdh (8/8/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> I have noticed any difference in taste of the juices after brushing.
> Any specific toothpastes that does this?
> I normally use aquafresh and sometimes colgate.


 
Its aquafresh that gives me the souer taste and doesnt last longer than an houer than I have to go brush again becouse my mouth feels durty. The one that gives me the souwer taste now is Pepsodent Complete 8. I'm gona stick Colgate


----------



## Derick (8/8/14)

Even scientists don't really know 

http://health.howstuffworks.com/mental-health/human-nature/perception/orange-juice-toothpaste.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/8/14)

Derick said:


> Even scientists don't really know
> 
> http://health.howstuffworks.com/mental-health/human-nature/perception/orange-juice-toothpaste.htm


 
Haha thank you @Derick !! As always you are the guru that gets us an answer or in this case a confirmation that there is no answer


----------

